

Ask HN: Would you like to receive current movie trailers by email ?  - themichael

Dear HN community,<p>I have been thinking about the idea of building a quick app, that will send you new movie trailers to your inbox.<p>Would you use it ?<p>Thanks
======
swah
Nah, I'll just see them on Youtube.

------
pgbovine
huh? do you mean links to movie trailers? or sending them as attachments?

------
wmeredith
Yes.

